# need quick answer!!!



## speech (Aug 28, 2014)

Just started new cycle today, can I take Dbol and TNE and Pre workout before lifting of will I perish from earth?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 28, 2014)

You will combust in the gym. Go right up in flames like a Buddhist monk.

Let me get this straight? You started a new cycle involving TNE and dbol, but you have no idea what to do with them?

Why don't you lay out your cycle for us.


----------



## speech (Aug 28, 2014)

ok but will I die?


----------



## shenky (Aug 28, 2014)

Sounds unnecessary. TNE or dianabol alone is awesome. However, Both raise blood pressure and both have the potential to fire your e2 through the roof, not to mention the hundreds of mg of caffeine in your preworkout stuff, so why would you risk it

Honestly, if dianabol alone isn't giving you a boost in the gym, either you or your source are out of their mind


----------



## speech (Aug 28, 2014)

my source is legit, like I said..first day back on cycle..so I haven't worked out yet lol


----------



## inhuman88 (Aug 28, 2014)

I taken that combo before and I'm still alive


----------



## Spongy (Aug 28, 2014)

Skip the pre.  Sweet jesus thats too much on the bp


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 28, 2014)

U haven't even worked out yet but wanna start all this shit?


----------



## speech (Aug 28, 2014)

Lmaoo I mean since i started the cycle


----------



## stonetag (Aug 28, 2014)

Nix the pre-workout, drink a cup o' coffee


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't use dbol very often for my liver, but I think I ran 30mg of Dbol and 50mg TNE and it was pretty awesome.  I like 100mg TNE on it's own PWO.


----------



## speech (Aug 28, 2014)

Rump the stump



ECKSRATED said:


> U haven't even worked out yet but wanna start all this shit?


----------



## JackC4 (Aug 29, 2014)

speech said:


> ok but will I die?



A simple sentence, but it cracked me up. Classic


----------

